# Hawaii hog hunting



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got back this weekend from a Hawaii vacation. Months ago I contacted a brotherofthebow that lives on Oahu (Manny). I located Manny from "tradgang". I asked Manny if a hog hunt was possible and he was all for it. He and I had never met, but we hit it off like life long buddies. There really is something to be said for "traditional" bow hunters world wide. I never met a better group of people...

Anyway, I met up with Manny early morning. We shook hands then packed  up his gear and hit the mountains. Let me say this...mountain hunting is HARD work. We first had a three mile hike UP a paved (switchback) road before we hit the pine wood line. Then it was a hunt one mile deep on a trail that circled around and up a mountain. 

The only way I could see to get a shot at a hog was if it was moving up the MT. to me or if one was heading down to me. There was no way to stalk up or down because of the steepness! Well, we had a hog bedded down in a fallen tree head about twenty yards or so down hill of us. We both heard it grunt, but never got a look at it. That's all the hog activity on this morning. 

NOTE; I formed four blisters on my toes this morning hunt.

This pic is of the area beaches called NORTHSHORE. The photo was taken on the way back down, but the site is about half way up the paved road.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to hunt with Manny one day.  Was he hunting with one of his 90# guava selfbows?

Sounds like a great adventure!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2009)

Good to see you back Clay, I have been waiting on your report. Looking forward to "the rest of the story".`No doubt you made memories and a friendship that will last a long, long time.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you hunt Oahu?  That looks like it could be the leaward side.  You go Mauka cousin?  Great folks the Hawaiins!


----------



## ignition07 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh shut-up Clay!  That picture is awesome and we're so glad that you're back!  That place looks so sick!  Maybe you saw some of my relatives!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, Manny hunted with a 70 (?lb.) guava bow. Yes, I hunted Oahu and yes I met many of my newly aquired "cousins". I asked one cousin if that ment I could stay at his house my next visit and got a funny look. Tipped him well anyway LOL. 

A view to the north west as I climbed the mountain.





A view straight down the ledge/trail we were stalking.





A natural tunnel on the trail.





Probably one of the most open areas we came across.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey looks like you had a good time! Great pics!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 24, 2009)

I could be wrong but that first pic is a machine gun range out by the Pukapoos.  Monster hogs in them hills.  They are super smart too.  The Big Island has some really good hunting for hogs, sheep and goats.  Good small mouth fishing too.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice pics Clay, and glad ya'll had a good time. 

Cant wait to see the rest of the pictures!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure miss Oahu.  Did plenty of hiking in those mountains, but never tried hunting.  3 years there, man what a missed opportunity!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 24, 2009)

All the tops of the mountain ranges have a fence going the entire length of the mountain. I think it is for safty reasons but I'm not sure. Yes, there is a lot of military practice (fire range) that take place in those mountains in certain areas. We were always on the safe side of the dangerous areas. The slope was so steep that I had to use the fence to winch myself up in many areas. IT WAS HARD.


----------



## hawaiian (Jun 25, 2009)

DAGATOR16, Bra I know you had a good time in O'ahu the capital insland of hawaii. Hunting the Paradise, Hog hunting is one of the main hunt on the inslands. Also goat and pheasent. Did you do any fishing, How is da food. have you tried taro in hawaiian we call it Poi. Lau Lau pig in the ground did them bradas show you how we do it hawaiian style. I sure miss home. I were born and raise on the insland of Maui. Back in the mountian pali Ke'anae Peninsula. All my family hunt. WE use dogs n knife only it our way of life. maybe when you go back hunt hawaii need to check out Maui. And you know the hawaiian people in one of the nicest people. We treat you like family. I came to South Carolina in 1984. I met me a holly girl at my church. that is my wife she from the mainland. and I moved here. Did you get any picture of your kill them boa. Anyway thanks for sharing your ohana.
                                                ALOHA!!
____________________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Jun 25, 2009)

*Nice photos*

It really makes me miss Hawaii. I have a big family in Hawaii since we're all cousins.

If you ever go back ya ought to try my home island, the Garden Island of Kauai. Nice hunting grounds and lots of boar. My grandmother owned a pig farm(250+ pigs) back in the days and there were a lot of wild boar that would hang around the outer peremiter of the fence. It helps to know some of the Hawaiians especially those who live on the Robinson Plantation. They own approx 1/4 of the Island of Kauai and the whole island of Ni'ihau. Most of their land on Kauai is secluded and great hunting grounds.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear from both you guys from Hawaii. I did not know we had any island hunters here on GON. My buddy (Manny) told me that month (or years?) ago, there was a ferry that he could catch for transport to the other islands. Manny said the ferry did not run anylonger. That is a shame. It would be great to be able to take my rental car from island to island and hunt those great areas you are talking about. It would be hard to make ends meet having to pay for a plane ticket and rental car every time.

For those that don't know, Oahu's only big game is hog. No deer or turkey at all. The other islands have a lot of deer, turkey and other game. 

I managed to score a business deal on Oahu this trip. That means I will be visiting many more times in the future. I just need to make more friends on the other islands and Manny will have to come with me.

Here are pics from the second morning hunt. The hunt takes place in a Eucalypti's forest. Wow, I love these trees. The outer bark is like rubber or human skin to the feel. If one was to rip off a huge section of the bark, he could sleep on it like a mattress. Once again, it's all up hill and down hill.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 25, 2009)

Crush these leaves in your hand and the smell is pretty good.


----------



## hawaiian (Jun 25, 2009)

Maui have one of the best turkey hunting. Rio grande, in Makena. Yes hunting them valley not easy. you have to respect the mountain respect each other. Glad you had a good time in hawaii. one you will never forget.

5HwnBoys, We might be family. I got alot of muhopuna in Kaua'i and the insland across kaua'i Ni'ihau only Hawaiian can live on that place and family. Robinson Plantation I had some family live there. That was long time. I use to hog hunt north shore kauai and hanalei valley, we run dogs all over the valley killed alot of hogs with knife my younger days. Bra what a small world. I cant even hid from family. Thats why I moved hea. you know we come from big family!!!  SORRY DAGATOR16 I dont mean to hijack your from. But Im home sick.  


  ALOHA !!!
__________________
hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome pics Clay!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 25, 2009)

We sat on a falling tree waiting for an ambush. About twenty minutes later I saw two small hogs heading our way. The hogs were only about 35 lb. so Manny and I elected to not take the shot. I grabbed my camera and started to take pictures.


























Here is Manny (hunckered down) while the hogs were at 20 yards of his position.











Here is a shot of the ambush area where we were hiding.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 25, 2009)

You are going to need a Bow Caddy for that next trip, I'll volunteer!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jun 25, 2009)

Clay, I'm really enjoying the story & pictures. It's easy to see that it was a physically tough hunt.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 26, 2009)

About 20 min. after the hogs took off, we decided to go investigate the bottom trail I first saw them walking. We headed down about 70 yards then came across a major hog trail that was really fresh. The trail was crossing perpendicular to the ridge we were on, so it would make it easy to see hogs on the move. Here I am resting/hunting against a nice size eucalyptis tree. The trail is in front of me a little higher than the camra. There is also a trail behind me about 6 yards that I would discover later!






This is what the trails looked like. The picture does not do it any justice as you can't see exactly how chopped up the trail really is.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome pics, keep them coming!


----------



## bbairborne (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome! Great Pics too! CONGRATS!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 26, 2009)

Great job with the pictures and story telling Clay! 
I am enjoying this, thanks.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ditto on the kudos. I would be very concerned about shooting a nice pig and having him run into one of the deeps. No doubt that kind of hunting is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words. Going to wrap up the story now. 

As I sat against the tree I noticed a critter running down the ridge directly at me. Had no clue what it was till it got about 30 yards from me. It was a mongoose! I have never seen one till on this island. They are light brown and much like a ferret. Long narrow body with diameter of a large mag light (D batteries). I shuffled for my camera and could not figure out if I should take pictures of something I had never seen before or stick it and somehow have it mounted? Well, I chose to shoot the camera first then sling an arrow if time allowed. You see, these critters are skittish and QUICK. As you all know, they are known for their cobra snake killing abilities. Though, there are no snakes on this island, the mongoose eat a lot of birds. There is a large bird the size of a chicken that the mongoose eats. And they eat well.

Here are my photos of the mongoose on his way to me. I can't locate him, but I assure you he is in there.
















I had time to take the pictures and quickly get my bow up for a shot. The mongoose was gone by the time my arrow left my string. Fair to say he "jumped string" on me. So quick! Hind site, I'm glad I missed.

After about 30 min. I got up to look for my arrow (about 20 yards away). I began to kick around in the leaves hoping top see fletching. I looked up to see three little pigs (again 35 lb.) looking my direction 20 yards from me. I had an arrow knocked, but again elected to not shoot. Hoping for a big boy to step out. They thought I was another hog rooting and were trying to locate me. They could not smell me, but they were directly behind the tree I was resting against. About 6 yards from my resting tree. I think they smelled my gear still on the tree. They froze. all three were butt to butt looking for the source of the smell (my gear). One pig was facing directly down hill. So funny, his weight made him slowly tip down hill like his head was too heavy. Or, maybe he was just too sleepy and nodded off a few times while staying as still as could be. I guess you had to be there, but I found it hilarious!

Lastly, here is my buddy Manny. A great person. If you ever make it to HI. I suggest you make contact with him.


----------



## hawaiian (Jun 27, 2009)

DAGATOR16, When you get ready go back Hawaii. If you like let me know. I can hook you up with my family. All it take is a phone call. You will see some of the biggest boa in your life. And goat hunting. You better get phyical fitness them mountian ant no joke to hunt. Even when you pac your kill out. Hah may be you move from Ga to Hawaii That would be cool. If it the Lord will me and the wife going home Maui. This time next year to visit family and do alot of hog hunting every day with the family. And fishing.
                                      ALOHA!!
______________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 27, 2009)

hawaiian said:


> DAGATOR16, When you get ready go back Hawaii. If you like let me know. I can hook you up with my family. All it take is a phone call. You will see some of the biggest boa in your life. And goat hunting. You better get phyical fitness them mountian ant no joke to hunt. Even when you pac your kill out. Hah may be you move from Ga to Hawaii That would be cool. If it the Lord will me and the wife going home Maui. This time next year to visit family and do alot of hog hunting every day with the family. And fishing.
> ALOHA!!
> ______________
> Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!



Nex time I head to Hawaii I will get in touch with you. Sounds like a blast. I aslo hope you and your wife are able to reunite with the family next year. I sure wish the islands were closer the the main land. Wow, it is a long flight.

                    Thanks,
                                  Clay


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 27, 2009)

*hmmn?*

You was in the Kua Lau's?Nice pics...I hunted in Eva natl. and hiked in the Kua Laus...Looks like you got off the beaten path too..congrats...

Lots of pigs on Schofield too...


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 27, 2009)

Thats why they call it hunting and not killing.  Congratulations on a great trip and a great story.  Thats what its all about.


----------

